# 46080 with 46922



## SUEV (Jun 7, 2012)

46080 is a "separate procedure".  My provider excised an anal polyp and then did a sphincterotomy for an anal fissure.  Would this scenario qualify for a -59 modifier since they were 2 distinct procedures or is only 46922 billable since both of these procedures were done in the anus?
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## koatsj (Jun 7, 2012)

Per CCI edits, you cannot bill these two CPT codes together.


----------



## SUEV (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response!  Someone else said it was ok and I didn't even think to double-check the edits.  That'll teach me 
Sue


----------

